# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  wifi.gr

## johnecomm

Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με Orinoco products μπορείτε να επισκευθείτε το :
http://www.wifi.gr

----------


## wiresounds

Cannot find server or DNS Error  ::

----------


## indyone

Site is under construction


............... Δεν θα επρεπε να δειχνει κάτι?

----------


## dalai

sti selida pou 8a sas emfanisei epilexte: ENTER

----------


## dti

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σαν κάρτα (και προσωπικά πιστεύω σε καλή τιμή) φαίνεται να είναι η ORiNOCO

----------


## [email protected]

Το wifi.gr έχει ανανεωθεί εκ βάθρων.
Βέβαια οι τιμές σε κάποια προϊόντα είναι εξωφρενικές.
Π.χ. 24 dBi Directional Parabolic Grid Antenna 195.88EUR
14 dBi Directional Antenna 195.88EUR
7 dBi Omni Directional Base Station Antenna 225.38EUR

Ωστόσο κάποια προϊόντα ενδεχομένως να ενδιαφέρουν το AWMN:
Π.χ. ORiNOCO 11a/b/g PCI Card 140.42EUR
ORiNOCO 11b/g PC Card Gold 105.02EUR 

Οι τιμές μάλλον περιέχουν το ΦΠΑ,δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται ρητώς.

Για τη περίπτωση της ORiNOCO 11a/b/g PCI Card θα επανέλθω σε επόμενο post.

Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## dti

Καιρός ήτανε να ανανεωθεί! 
Βέβαια οι τιμές είναι απλησίαστες και κατά 99,99% ΔΕΝ περιέχουν ΦΠΑ.
Ακόμη περιμένουμε να παραλάβουμε κάποια δείγματα καρτών και access points για δοκιμή, που μας είχαν υποσχεθεί...

----------


## johnecomm

> Καιρός ήτανε να ανανεωθεί! 
> Βέβαια οι τιμές είναι απλησίαστες και κατά 99,99% ΔΕΝ περιέχουν ΦΠΑ.
> Ακόμη περιμένουμε να παραλάβουμε κάποια δείγματα καρτών και access points για δοκιμή, που μας είχαν υποσχεθεί...


Αγαπητέ "DTI"
Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν τον Φ.Π.Α.
τα δείγματα δεν εστάλεισαν
πραγμα που θα έχει λυθεί έως το σαββατοκύριακο

sorry για την ορθογραφία μου 
Ιωάννης

----------

